# Free NFL Sunday Ticket?!?



## jep8821 (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone else just get this email from directv?










*







*
We don't want you to miss a single play this season. With 
2020 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX, you can catch every minute 
of every out-of-market game every Sunday - on us.*

Plus, you'll get other NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX features:


Watch up to eight live games on a single screen with the Game Mix channel
Access RED ZONE CHANNEL® and DIRECTV FANTASY ZONE® CHANNEL
Stream games LIVE with the NFL SUNDAY TICKET app
There's nothing you need to do, keep being a loyal DIRECTV customer and enjoy NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX on us for the 2020 season.

   
*Blackout rules and other conditions apply. Package consists of all live out-of-market NFL games (based on customer's service address) broadcast on FOX and CBS. However, games broadcast by your local FOX or CBS affiliate, and select International games, will not be available in NFL SUNDAY TICKET. Other conditions apply. To access DIRECTV HD programming, HD equipment req'd. Add'l fees may apply. Games available via remote viewing based on device location. Only one game may be accessed remotely at any given time. Compatible device/operating system required for online/ mobile access. Additional data charges may apply. Visit directv.com/nfl for a list of compatible devices/system requirements.

DIRECTV SVC TERMS: Subject to Equipment Lease & Customer Agreements. Must maintain a min. base TV pkg of $29.99/mo. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change at any time. NFL, the NFL Shield design and the NFL SUNDAY TICKET name and logo are registered trademarks of the NFL and its affiliates. NFL teams and uniform designs are registered trademarks of the teams indicated.

NFL, the NFL Shield design and the NFL SUNDAY TICKET name and logo are registered trademarks of the NFL and its affiliates. NFL teams and uniform designs are registered trademarks of the teams indicated.

QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS? Replies to this email address cannot be answered. For questions/concerns, click here to contact us for support. All programming is subject to change at any time.

© 2020 AT&T Intellectual Property. All rights reserved. AT&T, Globe logo, DIRECTV, and all other DIRECTV marks contained herein are trademarks of AT&T Intellectual Property and/or AT&T affiliated companies. All other marks are the property of their respective owners.

AT&T, 2260 E. Imperial Highway, El Segundo, CA 90245

Privacy Policy


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep, got the same email. Thought it was fake at first.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

I got it as well.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Still waiting....please :yum::yum:


----------



## jw_rally (Jul 29, 2014)

I just received the email as well. In years past, I would have been thrilled. Given the unknowns for all sports in 2020, empty stadiums, etc, plus the pricing tiers of DIRECTV compared to cheaper streaming alternatives I am not sure it will be enough for me to stick with DIRECTV.

My contract expires in August of this year. Thankfully I have $60 off per month until then. We'll see what happens. It is nice to see that AT&T is making some effort to retain DIRECTV customers.


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

Count me in on the freebie but I doubt from the sound of things there will be any NFL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Got that a couple of months ago.


----------



## kb301 (Mar 6, 2014)

Got the same email earlier.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

Man I already ordered the package and paid for it after the Super Bowl. I do that every year.


----------



## RF_Eng (Jan 31, 2007)

Just received it today, I thought it was spam but I guess not.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

Did any of you have NFL Sunday ticket last season? I’ve had it for years and never got an offer like that.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

RF_Eng said:


> Just received it today, I thought it was spam but I guess not.


The subject line of the email does look a lot like spam emails I typically receive. That's why I thought it was fake at first.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

desulliv said:


> Did any of you have NFL Sunday ticket last season? I've had it for years and never got an offer like that.


I did not have ST last season, but I have had it in the past here and there through free offers. I've never actually paid for it.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

For all of there marketing blunders this is smart.. Give it to people for free in April which will get alot of people not to cancel there service if they were on the fence to hold out for free ST


----------



## LarryW (May 29, 2007)

I received it yesterday at 8:44 PM CST. I have never paid for Sunday Ticket but was given it once. I have been a DIRECTV customer since September 1996, so that could have something to do with it. I live in Houston and follow the Texans, so it is not necessary.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

got it last year half thought the season


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Now should the NFL make it free to bars to give them help?


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

just checked my email i got one last night, im not complaining but how does it makes sense to give ST away for free?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

LarryW said:


> I received it yesterday at 8:44 PM CST. I have never paid for Sunday Ticket but was given it once. I have been a DIRECTV customer since September 1996, so that could have something to do with it. I live in Houston and follow the Texans, so it is not necessary.


So you were extremely unlikely to have purchased a subscription. That makes this a meaningless gesture that costs them nothing since they pay NFL a fixed price, not a price per subscriber.


----------



## Billd300 (Jan 18, 2007)

Has anyone called yet to see if this is real or a hoax


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

Billd300 said:


> Has anyone called yet to see if this is real or a hoax


isn't wasn't a hoax when I got the email last year


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Billd300 said:


> Has anyone called yet to see if this is real or a hoax


It's real as I confirmed this several months ago when I was calling to subscribe to MLS Direct Kick.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

just asking like me my bill is pretty up there every month do think that anything do with it


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

Got the e-mail also.


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

Got the same email. I've never had the ST Package.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lacubs said:


> isn't wasn't a hoax when I got the email last year


I called yesterday, wanted to make sure the ST was deactivated. It wasn't and it is now. The CSR told me I would have been charged even tho they are putting it out without cost. Not sure if she knew what she was talking about but she assured me I would get the ST at no cost since I called.

Not a hoax.

Rich


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

makaiguy said:


> So you were extremely unlikely to have purchased a subscription. That makes this a meaningless gesture that costs them nothing since they pay NFL a fixed price, not a price per subscriber.


I'm the same way as far as subscribing. Football is the only sport I don't follow. I have the other sports subscriptions MLB EI, NBA League, and CenterIce

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Now should the NFL make it free to bars to give them help?


Sure would be nice but I really doubt that will happen. They make SO much money from bars on this. I haven't received anything in the mail about free NFLST, but my account is currently on suspension since there's no reason to have TV when you have no customers.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

I got it too. I have DirecTV's Premier package.

What a waste, nobody in my household has any interest in this kind of stuff. Would much rather get some bill credits or PPV credits. Heck, we would get more use out of a free year of EPIX than this NFL stuff.


----------



## mickat (Jul 8, 2007)

I have had Premier package and NFL ST since 95 (need my Giants games here in S Fl.) I have not gotten any email about free NFL ST.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mickat said:


> I have had Premier package and NFL ST since 95 (need my Giants games here in S Fl.) I have not gotten any email about free NFL ST.


I can tell you what the CSR I spoke to told me. Not sure how much of what she told me was true. She said I still had the ST active and I would have been billed for the upcoming season. She took the ST off and told me I would still get it, but at no cost this year. Everybody is gonna have access to it at no cost. Still not sure I would have been billed, not a fan of anything a CSR tells me. Like you, I have never received that email.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have Sunday Ticket listed on my account and it says "This package automatically renews unless you’ve already opted out." But I have already gotten 2 emails. The first said I would get ST free for the 2020 season and later on I got another one that said I would get ST MAXX free for the 2020 season. I've saved the emails in case they try to charge me for it in September though. I got billed $183 for MLB EI in April so I'm going to have to address that with them as soon as MLB finally figures out what they are going to do.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> I can tell you what the CSR I spoke to told me. Not sure how much of what she told me was true. She said I still had the ST active and I would have been billed for the upcoming season. She took the ST off and told me I would still get it, but at no cost this year. Everybody is gonna have access to it at no cost. Still not sure I would have been billed, not a fan of anything a CSR tells me. Like you, I have never received that email.
> 
> Rich


I called again tonight (DirecTV Loyalty), to make sure it was taken off last week when I called. It wasn't. Loyalty CSR sent another request in to cancel autorenew. I then asked if STMax was available to me for free for 2020, since so many of my friends (here) are getting it? He calmly said no, and asked if there was anything else I needed help with....:thumbsdown:


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I got my email last week. I've had it once or twice before on a freebie. I don't care enough about games other than the Giants to pay that kind of money for it. There are plenty of NFL games on TV as it is, between the 3-4 games on Sunday afternoon and the games on Sunday, Monday and Thursday night. That's plenty of NFL for me. But as a freebie? Sure, why not?


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

Also received my email over the weekend.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I got my email last week. I've had it once or twice before on a freebie. I don't care enough about games other than the Giants to pay that kind of money for it. There are plenty of NFL games on TV as it is, between the 3-4 games on Sunday afternoon and the games on Sunday, Monday and Thursday night. That's plenty of NFL for me. But as a freebie? Sure, why not?


I felt the same way and never bothered with the ST. But when NJ legalized sports betting I decided to get it and found it to be a big help. Broke even for the season, as usual, but I had a lot more fun. And I watched a whole bunch of games.

Rich


----------



## zcarguy (Oct 18, 2005)

Rich said:


> I can tell you what the CSR I spoke to told me. Not sure how much of what she told me was true. She said I still had the ST active and I would have been billed for the upcoming season. She took the ST off and told me I would still get it, but at no cost this year. Everybody is gonna have access to it at no cost. Still not sure I would have been billed, not a fan of anything a CSR tells me. Like you, I have never received that email.
> 
> Rich


I have had ST for at least 6 years. I know I got it free once early on when directv was giving it free in an effort to sway Dish and cable customers. Paid for it ever since and been on auto-renew. Never got the email everyone here is talking about. If what your saying is true I suppose I should cancel it? Already cancelled MLBEI about 2 weeks ago since I was got billed the 1st installment.


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a feeling I'll get more use out of Sunday Ticket this season due to my team... well.... you know.

*cough*Pats*cough*

I am excited to see how Jarrett Stidham does. He did fairly well in preseason last season but... that's preseason. We shall see if he's meant to be the true successor to Brady or bust.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

zcarguy said:


> I have had ST for at least 6 years. I know I got it free once early on when directv was giving it free in an effort to sway Dish and cable customers. Paid for it ever since and been on auto-renew. Never got the email everyone here is talking about. If what your saying is true I suppose I should cancel it? Already cancelled MLBEI about 2 weeks ago since I was got billed the 1st installment.


Yes, if what the CSR told me was true you should make the call. If what the CSR said was true...I have little faith in anything I hear from these people.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AngryManMLS said:


> I have a feeling I'll get more use out of Sunday Ticket this season due to my team... well.... you know.
> 
> *cough*Pats*cough*
> 
> I am excited to see how Jarrett Stidham does. He did fairly well in preseason last season but... that's preseason. We shall see if he's meant to be the true successor to Brady or bust.


He might be a decent QB, but he's not gonna be Brady. I really want to see what happens to the Pats this year. I'm also looking forward to watching Brady in his new uniform. The problem I see is...will there be a season?

Rich


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

I got the email too and I've never had ST


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

242424 said:


> I got the email too and I've never had ST


Beginning to think folks like you get the emails, those of us that are subscribed might not get it.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine is set to auto renewal and I got the email for ST and later ST MAXX.

I'm not sure what AT&T's requirements are to get it free but it isn't because you've had or you hadn't had it. It is also not because of the package you subscribe to. I have the Premier package but I know others with different packages have got the email too. I'm starting to think they just draw names out of a hat.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich said:


> I felt the same way and never bothered with the ST. But when NJ legalized sports betting I decided to get it and found it to be a big help. Broke even for the season, as usual, but I had a lot more fun. And I watched a whole bunch of games.
> 
> Rich


I don't gamble or play fantasy football. I'm a Giants fan. And I enjoy the odd neutral game. To me gambling is a waste of money that I could spend somewhere else


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Spoke to Retention today about getting this email.
She noted on my account that NFLST Maxx should be free for me since I had the email.
Sure.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Mine is set to auto renewal and I got the email for ST and later ST MAXX.
> 
> I'm not sure what AT&T's requirements are to get it free but it isn't because you've had or you hadn't had it. It is also not because of the package you subscribe to. I have the Premier package but I know others with different packages have got the email too. I'm starting to think they just draw names out of a hat.


You might be right.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I don't gamble or play fantasy football. I'm a Giants fan. And I enjoy the odd neutral game. To me gambling is a waste of money that I could spend somewhere else


I've been betting on football games for years. Always the same story, I break even. Or close to even. One year I won enough to buy a 42" plasma. Aside from that I break even. I just enjoy the games more if I have a couple of bucks on them. Just me, not trying to proselytize about betting.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

stsrep said:


> Spoke to Retention today about getting this email.
> She noted on my account that NFLST Maxx should be free for me since I had the email.
> Sure.


I had a hard time believing CSRs before the transition, now I really have a hard time believing anything that comes out of their mouths.

Rich


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> He might be a decent QB, but he's not gonna be Brady. I really want to see what happens to the Pats this year. I'm also looking forward to watching Brady in his new uniform. The problem I see is...will there be a season?


Oh trust me I'm not expecting Stidham to be 100% the same as Brady but I am hoping he will be decent. And I suspect we will have a season even if they end up playing to limited or no crowds. The NFL can afford to do that as their TV revenue is too valuable to not have a product on the air. Also I got the 2020 season for free and I've had NFL Sunday Ticket for free or low cost for many years now.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've been betting on football games for years. Always the same story, I break even. Or close to even. One year I won enough to buy a 42" plasma. Aside from that I break even. I just enjoy the games more if I have a couple of bucks on them. Just me, not trying to proselytize about betting.
> 
> Rich


I'm the opposite, when I've bet on games or played fantasy sports, it ruined my casual viewing of games. I get intense when I watch my team play, but the other games I can watch casually and enjoy the competition. A good game is a good game. But I get that. Sometimes you just need a rooting interest to enjoy the game.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AngryManMLS said:


> Oh trust me I'm not expecting Stidham to be 100% the same as Brady but I am hoping he will be decent. And I suspect we will have a season even if they end up playing to limited or no crowds. The NFL can afford to do that as their TV revenue is too valuable to not have a product on the air. Also I got the 2020 season for free and I've had NFL Sunday Ticket for free or low cost for many years now.


I want to see how Belichick handles life without Brady. And I want to see how Brady handles life without Belichick. Be kinda funny if the Bucs get into the playoffs and the Pats don't. Not knocking the Patriots, I've been a fan for years.

I hope I'm wrong about the season not being played. This is one more time I don't want to be right. MLB gets lots of money from TV and I don't see much happening with them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I'm the opposite, when I've bet on games or played fantasy sports, it ruined my casual viewing of games. I get intense when I watch my team play, but the other games I can watch casually and enjoy the competition. A good game is a good game. But I get that. Sometimes you just need a rooting interest to enjoy the game.


The intensity is definitely ramped up when I have money on a game. I enjoy that. But it's kinda like homework, I end up watching games I have little interest in, just gathering intelligence to use when it comes time to bet. I'm a Jets/Giants fan, I look forward to the time I can show some interest in them again.

Rich


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> I want to see how Belichick handles life without Brady. And I want to see how Brady handles life without Belichick. Be kinda funny if the Bucs get into the playoffs and the Pats don't. Not knocking the Patriots, I've been a fan for years.


We've already seen how Belichick does without Brady in the Pats already. For one the 2008 season with Matt Cassel taking the team 11-5 and still not making the playoffs due to the Dolphins beating the Jets in their week 17 match up which lead to the Dolphins winning the AFC East. Also 2016 for four games due to the Brady suspension which had the combination of Jimmy Garoppolo and Jacoby Brissett start (Garoppolo was injured the middle of the 2nd game, Brissett finished that game then did the next two). They went 3-1 combined in those four games. So I have good confidence that Belichick has things in place to ensure the Pats success going forward.

It will be interesting to see how Brady does however without Belichick. Clearly the Bucs are putting the talent around Brady to have a good run but how often in the past have we seen these on paper should be successful teams just not get the job done on game day?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AngryManMLS said:


> We've already seen how Belichick does without Brady in the Pats already. For one the 2008 season with Matt Cassel taking the team 11-5 and still not making the playoffs due to the Dolphins beating the Jets in their week 17 match up which lead to the Dolphins winning the AFC East. Also 2016 for four games due to the Brady suspension which had the combination of Jimmy Garoppolo and Jacoby Brissett start (Garoppolo was injured the middle of the 2nd game, Brissett finished that game then did the next two). They went 3-1 combined in those four games. So I have good confidence that Belichick has things in place to ensure the Pats success going forward.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Brady does however without Belichick. Clearly the Bucs are putting the talent around Brady to have a good run but how often in the past have we seen these on paper should be successful teams just not get the job done on game day?


Guess I should have said "without Brady _permanently_". I'm aware of the times Brady was out with injuries. I was bothered when they let Garoppolo go, that seemed like something the Jets would do.

Rich


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

NFL Sunday ticket Max shows listed on my bill for the 5/2/20 bill and $0.00 dollars on amount, says season starts 9/13 but I never got an email about any of it! I just found out about it from the emailed auto pay email bill summary within the last hour, guess I’m one of those lucky customers


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> I was bothered when they let Garoppolo go, that seemed like something the Jets would do.


In all fairness I totally understand why the Pats stayed with Brady and traded Garoppolo. Brady was still playing at a high level and made it to two more Super Bowls (and winning one) since trading Garoppolo. Keeping Garoppolo while also having Brady would have made those Super Bowl runs much more difficult on the team's salary cap as well since you dang well know Jimmy would want top money after showing he could be an starter in this league.

And I brought up the stats of times without Brady not just for you but others in this thread just as an reminder more than anything else that Belichick is capable of coaching well.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Excited for everyone that's getting the free offer. Nice to know that far in advance that you're squared away for the season. Schedule release is Thursday, so enjoy it!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AngryManMLS said:


> In all fairness I totally understand why the Pats stayed with Brady and traded Garoppolo. Brady was still playing at a high level and made it to two more Super Bowls (and winning one) since trading Garoppolo. Keeping Garoppolo while also having Brady would have made those Super Bowl runs much more difficult on the team's salary cap as well since you dang well know Jimmy would want top money after showing he could be an starter in this league.
> 
> And I brought up the stats of times without Brady not just for you but others in this thread just as an reminder more than anything else that Belichick is capable of coaching well.


I know Bill is more than capable. I just can't wait to see how this unfolds.

Rich


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

It looks like those who never subscribed to Sunday Ticket will get it free and those of us who have been paying for the package all alo g will get to continue paying for it. Does that seem fair?


----------



## jw_rally (Jul 29, 2014)

the2130 said:


> It looks like those who never subscribed to Sunday Ticket will get it free and those of us who have been paying for the package all alo g will get to continue paying for it. Does that seem fair?


I had NFL ST for 12 straight years, but did not have it last year. I got the email notice that I am getting it for free this year.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> It looks like those who never subscribed to Sunday Ticket will get it free and those of us who have been paying for the package all alo g will get to continue paying for it. Does that seem fair?


Make the call, just to be sure you get it at no cost.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

the2130 said:


> It looks like those who never subscribed to Sunday Ticket will get it free and those of us who have been paying for the package all alo g will get to continue paying for it. Does that seem fair?


From multiple posts on this threads (see some samples below), it seems a number of people who have had ST (or even still have it), are scheduled to get it free this year.



RVD26 said:


> I did not have ST last season, but I have had it in the past here and there through free offers. I've never actually paid for it.





b4pjoe said:


> I have Sunday Ticket listed on my account and it says "This package automatically renews unless you've already opted out." But I have already gotten 2 emails. The first said I would get ST free for the 2020 season and later on I got another one that said I would get ST MAXX free for the 2020 season. I've saved the emails in case they try to charge me for it in September though. I got billed $183 for MLB EI in April so I'm going to have to address that with them as soon as MLB finally figures out what they are going to do.





b4pjoe said:


> Mine is set to auto renewal and I got the email for ST and later ST MAXX.
> 
> I'm not sure what AT&T's requirements are to get it free but it isn't because you've had or you hadn't had it. It is also not because of the package you subscribe to. I have the Premier package but I know others with different packages have got the email too. I'm starting to think they just draw names out of a hat.


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

Just curious, is anyone with a contract getting it for free?
Wondering if they are trying to keep people without it from leaving.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

any truth to Directv might not even have ST this year?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

LTYRS said:


> Just curious, is anyone with a contract getting it for free?
> Wondering if they are trying to keep people without it from leaving.


I am in a contract and am getting ST Maxx free in 2020. If there is a 2020 season.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

lacubs said:


> any truth to Directv might not even have ST this year?


They will have it if there is a season.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

LTYRS said:


> Just curious, is anyone with a contract getting it for free?
> Wondering if they are trying to keep people without it from leaving.


I'm in contract, and no email for me. I paid 1/4 of it last year for STMax and the rest was offset with monthly credits, the last which rolls off soon.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> They will have it if there is a season.


i not talking about that


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

lacubs said:


> any truth to Directv might not even have ST this year?


Then no....there is no truth to that.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

LTYRS said:


> Just curious, is anyone with a contract getting it for free?


I am in contract with the Premier package and did get it. We never subscribed to ST (or any othet sports package) in the past either.

It is pointless though, even in our rather large household with 6 TVs (currently), absolutely nobody has any interest in the NFL. It is a total waste that I am sure we will eventually pay for with a bill increase!


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> Then no....there is no truth to that.


ok, thought I would just asked because it came up yesterday on Boomer Esiason show and he was kinda dancing around the question


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Still waiting haven't received 

I usually call in august 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

Guesst925XTU said:


> I am in contract with the Premier package and did get it. We never subscribed to ST (or any othet sports package) in the past either.
> 
> It is pointless though, even in our rather large household with 6 TVs (currently), absolutely nobody has any interest in the NFL. It is a total waste that I am sure we will eventually pay for with a bill increase!


That blows my theory out of the water


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd really like this this year since my Steelers are likely to suck and won't get much national coverage so I can watch them here in S Carolina. In my 22 years with DTV the one year they bestowed a freebie on me there were only two games I couldn't get without the package.

Are they still sending these letters out, or have I been passed over ... again?


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I got a letter early this year saying the 2020 NFL season in on them. Now today I get a post card the 6 payments of $48.99 will start on the next bill. Now I’m afraid let it renew.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tsduke said:


> I got a letter early this year saying the 2020 NFL season in on them. Now today I get a post card the 6 payments of $48.99 will start on the next bill. Now I'm afraid let it renew.


Do you still have that letter?

Rich


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Yup. I was smart enough to hang on to it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tsduke said:


> Yup. I was smart enough to hang on to it.


Call them, tell us what happens. This sounds like it might be interesting. I canceled the NFL, I wonder if they actually did that.

Rich


----------



## zcarguy (Oct 18, 2005)

I cancelled auto renew back in late March. Also cancelled MLB (after the 1st installmemt was billed). Got that refunded and asked to be taken off auto renew. Got renewed for MLB last bill and looks like I am on auto renew for Sunday ticket too. Called in a couple weeks ago for something else and asked about Sunday ticket and was told I am getting it free. Not holding my breath.


----------



## lionsfan (Jan 19, 2007)

tsduke said:


> I got a letter early this year saying the 2020 NFL season in on them. Now today I get a post card the 6 payments of $48.99 will start on the next bill. Now I'm afraid let it renew.


I got both e-mail and a letter saying i would be getting it free for 2020 season. Got the post card yesterday saying i will be billed on next bill. I will wait until next billing, if i get billed for it i will call. Still have e-mail and letter.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I called yesterday. Loyalty couldn’t find a thing. Transferred me to some team that supposedly handles ST and was told it was because Max was on my account set to auto renew. I didn’t have max last year so not sure why. He removed auto renew and claims I will get free ST. Guess I see what happens in Sept.


----------



## baws22489 (Sep 3, 2006)

tsduke said:


> I called yesterday. Loyalty couldn't find a thing. Transferred me to some team that supposedly handles ST and was told it was because Max was on my account set to auto renew. I didn't have max last year so not sure why. He removed auto renew and claims I will get free ST. Guess I see what happens in Sept.


I just called and they said the system showed me getting Sunday Ticket Max Free this year. Been a customer 20+ years with premiere package.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I’m not holding my breath. Not sure I’ll miss it this year. Baseball with no fans really takes a lot of energy from the viewing. Assume NFL will be same.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was looking at my CenturyLink bill and saw it on my DirecTV section for $0


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

tsduke said:


> I'm not holding my breath. Not sure I'll miss it this year. Baseball with no fans really takes a lot of energy from the viewing. Assume NFL will be same.


for the super bowl they may have to do something


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tsduke said:


> I'm not holding my breath. Not sure I'll miss it this year. Baseball with no fans really takes a lot of energy from the viewing. Assume NFL will be same.





JoeTheDragon said:


> for the super bowl they may have to do something


CGI with Dolby Atmos can solve the problem.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> CGI with Dolby Atmos can solve the problem.


I'm down for seeing them put 66,000 cardboard cutouts into seats and play music from Tecmo Bowl, instead.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> CGI with Dolby Atmos can solve the problem.


Dolby Atmos on at OTA channel?? do they have the bandwidth for that?


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

I called tonight and was able to get the NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

whorne said:


> I called tonight and was able to get the NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free!


I should try for the heck of it tomorrow morning, and if it's cancelled this year, maybe it'll be free for next year. Since you've been with DTV for so long, are you still legacy billing or ATT? Just curious what number you called, unless you chatted? Thanks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> I should try for the heck of it tomorrow morning, and if it's cancelled this year, maybe it'll be free for next year. Since you've been with DTV for so long, are you still legacy billing or ATT? Just curious what number you called, unless you chatted? Thanks.


Oooooooooooh, I don't want to call them and ask for anything but I want the ST and I don't feel like paying for it this year. Please let us know how you make out.

Rich


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

codespy said:


> I should try for the heck of it tomorrow morning, and if it's cancelled this year, maybe it'll be free for next year. Since you've been with DTV for so long, are you still legacy billing or ATT? Just curious what number you called, unless you chatted? Thanks.


I am billed through ATT now. The number I called was 877-999-1083. The guy was very nice and said he was based out of Mesa, AZ. I already have my email confirmation stating the free Sunday Ticket Max. Good luck!


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

still have not received the FREE email

my last bill mentioned auto renew starting soon
"Your NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX subscription is renewing for another exciting season. Additional information included. Any cancellation must be prior to the date provided herein. No refunds thereafter. "

i think i will cancel it and try the weekend before season starts to add it free. any other suggestions? i have called recently and no offers only Showtime free 4 months or something small like that


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I contacted them today. As the season will start soon enough, and I knew I had a $60 credit rolling off soon. So I wanted to see what they could offer me, because I was for sure considering switching providers, if given the cold shoulder regarding any discounts. I was able to get them to renew the $60 discount for 12 months, after my current one expires next month. I also asked them about NFL Sunday Ticket Max. I was offered $16 off for 6 months, which I asked them to give me a minute to think about it.

Ultimately I took it, ST Max will cost me $50 for 6 months. However I was able to get the $60 credit extended for a year. Overall covering the cost, just paying a bit more for 6 months. I did consider waiting, and trying to get ST Max for less. However this year has already been enough.. I really don't feel like repeatedly talking to them. Trying to get a cheaper deal. With the way this year has been, I have been looking forward to watching some football.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I think i had that one year too a small discount only for MAX then $50 off 


So I took NFL off my act will try again early Sept

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> I think i had that one year too a small discount only for MAX then $50 off
> 
> So I took NFL off my act will try again early Sept


Well last year they wouldn't even offer me anything. I legit set my account to cancel at the end of my billing cycle, right at the start of the season. I told the rep if they wanted to keep me, they had until the end of my billing cycle to call me. They ended up calling me, offering me the current $60 credit i had, and a discount on ST.

As I said in my above post. I could of just had the $60 credit re-added today, and waited on NFL ST Max. However I called them way to much last year, and I don't feel like doing that again this year. I have had enough stress with the way things have gone in 2020. So I will eat paying them for ST upfront. But I understand other's pushing this till the start of the season.

Hell week 1 is their free preview of NFL ST. So for the one's who want to push this as long as possible, to get the best deal. You can wait till the start of week 2, to see what they will offer you.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lilstone87 said:


> Well I contacted them today. As the season will start soon enough, and I knew I had a $60 credit rolling off soon. So I wanted to see what they could offer me, because I was for sure considering switching providers, if given the cold shoulder regarding any discounts. I was able to get them to renew the $60 discount for 12 months, after my current one expires next month. I also asked them about NFL Sunday Ticket Max. I was offered $16 off for 6 months, which I asked them to give me a minute to think about it.
> 
> Ultimately I took it, ST Max will cost me $50 for 6 months. However I was able to get the $60 credit extended for a year. Overall covering the cost, just paying a bit more for 6 months. I did consider waiting, and trying to get ST Max for less. However this year has already been enough.. I really don't feel like repeatedly talking to them. Trying to get a cheaper deal. With the way this year has been, *I have been looking forward to watching some football.*


I hope we can do that. I don't see how, but I've been looking forward to it, too.

Rich


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rich said:


> I hope we can do that. I don't see how, but I've been looking forward to it, too.
> 
> Rich


Well hopefully players, and staff of every team can do their parts, so a full season can be played. I will watch as long as games are being played. If the season doesn't survive, AT&T might owe me a bit of a credit. Still I am not stressing about it now. I just look forward to watching something I enjoy, with the way this year has been for us all.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I called this number (877-999-1083) that was posted yesterday. The guy who answered said he was with Premium Support. I told him I wanted to check and see if I was under a commitment and see if they had any Sunday Ticket offers. I was not under a commitment, currently am receiving $60 off a month for 12 months and was told there was no deals for Sunday Ticket. It was already on my account for 6 payments.

I asked that it be removed, he said that it had been so I logged in online and could still see it was under my subscriptions and I was still be charged for it. Put me on hold a few times but kept coming back every few minutes to let me know he was working on it. One of the times he came back he said he found that he could give me Sunday Ticket Max for free now that regular Sunday Ticket had been removed. I let him finish his work and then found that the old had been removed and the new free Max offer added but the first payment of $48.99 was still showing on my account. He got that fixed for me as well. So Sunday Ticket Max for free for me this year. Only needed the regular Sunday Ticket but will take it. Bring on the season.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

channel 114 says sports confirmation.. and the channel is " lit up" but i still don't know that I am getting ST Max for freee... what should be on that channel?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

It will typically show a nag at the bottom of the screen- ‘You are authorized for this channel’ when subscribed....

I’m currently getting a 721 error code, since I’m not subscribed.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I called this number (877-999-1083) that was posted yesterday. The guy who answered said he was with Premium Support. I told him I wanted to check and see if I was under a commitment and see if they had any Sunday Ticket offers. I was not under a commitment, currently am receiving $60 off a month for 12 months and was told there was no deals for Sunday Ticket. It was already on my account for 6 payments.
> 
> I asked that it be removed, he said that it had been so I logged in online and could still see it was under my subscriptions and I was still be charged for it. Put me on hold a few times but kept coming back every few minutes to let me know he was working on it. One of the times he came back he said he found that he could give me Sunday Ticket Max for free now that regular Sunday Ticket had been removed. I let him finish his work and then found that the old had been removed and the new free Max offer added but the first payment of $48.99 was still showing on my account. He got that fixed for me as well. So Sunday Ticket Max for free for me this year. Only needed the regular Sunday Ticket but will take it. Bring on the season.


I just tried to get it without cost. Failed.

Rich


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea I'm gonna wait till Sept .since I just took it off yesterday 

Full price is insane like $400

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Yea I'm gonna wait till Sept .since I just took it off yesterday
> 
> Full price is insane like $400
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yup, I'll start playing CSR roulette...

Rich


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rich said:


> Yup, I'll start playing CSR roulette...
> 
> Rich


I wish you both luck.. I did this last year, and I tried several times, without luck. This was being out of contract, and all. I finally got sick of their not wanting to help, and told them to set my account to cancel at the end of my current billing cycle. Which was like 1 1/2-2 weeks away at the time. I told the rep, if the company wants to keep me as a customer, you got only a couple days to offer me something. This was with me being a long time customer as well.

Luckily they did call me like two days later, asking what they could do to keep me as a customer. I told them for one, they would need to offer me $50-60 for 12 month credit. That many people were getting last year. As that credit would mainly just cover boxes, and DVR service. As I got five boxes in my home. All of which are the 1st gen genie boxes, that i have had for a few years now. So not hurting them to not charge me monthly for them.

Finally I was honest with the guy who called me. I told him I strictly have directv, as I am a big NFL fan. So without it, there was no reason for me not to go to my local cable provider. As my service would be much more stable, storms not taking it out often at times. Plus at the time, I could of been paying near the same, over a two year deal, with redzone, and all movie channels. Movie channels not included with my directv plan at the time. So the guy ended up offering me ST Max Free as well last year. So yesterday I decided $16 off Max, plus the $60 credit for 12 months, was fair for now. So I took it, knowing I didn't have to stress with CSR roulette again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lilstone87 said:


> I wish you both luck.. I did this last year, and I tried several times, without luck. This was being out of contract, and all. I finally got sick of their not wanting to help, and told them to set my account to cancel at the end of my current billing cycle. Which was like 1 1/2-2 weeks away at the time. I told the rep, if the company wants to keep me as a customer, you got only a couple days to offer me something. This was with me being a long time customer as well.
> 
> Luckily they did call me like two days later, asking what they could do to keep me as a customer. I told them for one, they would need to offer me $50-60 for 12 month credit. That many people were getting last year. As that credit would mainly just cover boxes, and DVR service. As I got five boxes in my home. All of which are the 1st gen genie boxes, that i have had for a few years now. So not hurting them to not charge me monthly for them.
> 
> Finally I was honest with the guy who called me. I told him I strictly have directv, as I am a big NFL fan. So without it, there was no reason for me not to go to my local cable provider. As my service would be much more stable, storms not taking it out often at times. Plus at the time, I could of been paying near the same, over a two year deal, with redzone, and all movie channels. Movie channels not included with my directv plan at the time. So the guy ended up offering me ST Max Free as well last year. So yesterday I decided $16 off Max, plus the $60 credit for 12 months, was fair for now. So I took it, knowing I didn't have to stress with CSR roulette again.


I went thru this last year and got nowhere. I finally gave up and paid for it. I'm not gonna do that this year, I'll go the CSR roulette route and see what happens. If I can't get it without cost I'll just give up. I get plenty of games each week and don't really need the ST. I do find value in the ST for people that bet on games.

Rich


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

bjlc said:


> channel 114 says sports confirmation.. and the channel is " lit up" but i still don't know that I am getting ST Max for freee... what should be on that channel?


I tune into channel 114 and only get a black screen. I got an email back in April stating I would ST Max for free.
Any other way to confirm if I'm actually getting it for free?


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny (Feb 24, 2012)

RVD26 said:


> I tune into channel 114 and only get a black screen. I got an email back in April stating I would ST Max for free.
> Any other way to confirm if I'm actually getting it for free?


114 is black for me as well. directv.com shows that Sunday Ticket Max 2020 is on my account.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

My 114 is black too but if you go to the More Info page mine says "NFL Sunday Ticket Authorization Confirmation".

Previously my account had NFL Sunday Ticket listed and to auto renew but it showed the price as $0.00. When I was talking to a rep from the office of the president about another issue I asked him to check and make sure I was getting NFL Sunday Ticket Maxx free as the email I received earlier had stated. He came back and told me that yes I would be getting it free and it will auto renew and show the charge on my bill along with a credit for the same amount.

Now after paying my August bill which did not have an NFL Sunday Ticket charge and credit on it...NFL Sunday Ticket is no longer listed on my account. I haven't had the September bill listed on my account yet so now I don't know if I am getting it or not. AT&T does nothing the easy way.


----------



## heisman6183 (Jun 4, 2008)

So, I called today to cancel Sunday Ticket Max as I saw it on my account as ready to autorenew. I really confused the agent because she said I'm getting it for free, and confirmed that and added a note to my account. So that was a positive, no haggling for a deal this year!


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I imaging training has been scalled back at many companies.... i had a few reps say it [NFL ST] was "free " but I knew it was just auto renew and billing has not started yet.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Mark me down for STMax for free this year, confirmed on CH. 114. See the details- Anyone call DirecTV and reduce their bill? Share stats here!


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

dtv757 said:


> Yea I'm gonna wait till Sept .since I just took it off yesterday
> 
> Full price is insane like $400
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's $293 for just Sunday Ticket without the Max. It's more than other sports packages, but still worth it to me to follow an out-of-market team. The bill I just paid in late August shows $0.00 for Sunday Ticket, so I called to check on the status. I was prepared to make a one-time payment for the season, but the CSR said it wasn't showing a charge for the next bill either, so I decided to just let it ride until I see the next bill. I'm not counting on getting it free, but there's no sense in volunteering to pay it until I know I'm going to be charged.


----------



## Grover4772 (Aug 20, 2019)

codespy said:


> Mark me down for STMax for free this year, confirmed on CH. 114. See the details- Anyone call DirecTV and reduce their bill? Share stats here!


I was just talking to Loyalty tonight and he said I would be getting Sunday Ticket Max as well. I just don't see it on my bill yet and ch 114 is dark? What does 114 show once you are confirmed getting it?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It stays dark. Go into Info and then More Info to see the confirmation.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Grover4772 said:


> I was just talking to Loyalty tonight and he said I would be getting Sunday Ticket Max as well. I just don't see it on my bill yet and ch 114 is dark? What does 114 show once you are confirmed getting it?


After tuning to the channel, press info button, then select button on more info. The page will then load up. If authorized, page indicates 'You are authorized for this program.'


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

b4pjoe said:


> It stays dark. Go into Info and then More Info to see the confirmation.





codespy said:


> After tuning to the channel, press info button, then select button on more info. The page will then load up. If authorized, page indicates 'You are authorized for this program.'


Thanks for the 'Info -> More Info' Info!

(Looks like the email I received the other month is actually true.)


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Thanks for the 'Info -> More Info' Info!
> 
> (Looks like the email I received the other month is actually true.)


No prob- the confirmation has changed compared to the past. It used to be simpler. Blame it on the pandemic as far as I'm concerned. Just like I barely use my room with my 4K receiver anymore. No 4K sports programming like in the past.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

codespy said:


> No prob- the confirmation has changed compared to the past. It used to be simpler. Blame it on the pandemic as far as I'm concerned. Just like I barely use my room with my 4K receiver anymore. No 4K sports programming like in the past.


Well, at the very least, it should give me a good enough reason to re-connect my (long-dormant) HR44. If for no other reason than to take advantage of its extra tuners (which I haven't needed badly enough since disconnecting it).


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

hey it lit up.. how do you know if you have max or not?


----------



## GLM (Sep 2, 2020)

I assume this on "my programming" means nothing? Channel 114 says "No information Available" and a gray box with "NFL Sunday Ticket Authorization Confirmation".


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

^^I saw that($0) before MLB started cause I was on auto renew then the following month I was billed for mlb (which I expected) .


Were u told it was free, if so I say wait till next bill ??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GLM (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah I didn't get an email which CHAPS ME TO NO END as I'm a continuous customer of 23 years. I guess I'll be calling next week.

Week 1 still free?


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Called today with a billing issue and was given Sunday Ticket, FWIW.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

GLM said:


> Yeah I didn't get an email which CHAPS ME TO NO END as I'm a continuous customer of 23 years. I guess I'll be calling next week.
> 
> Week 1 still free?


Same here, I've had DirecTV since 2003, I've had Sunday Ticket every year, and I have never gotten it for free. I've gotten occasional discounts on other programming, but nothing like what some posters here have described.


----------



## GLM (Sep 2, 2020)

UPDATE:

Just got off the phone. Asked for "RETENTION" and (nicely) read the riot act to the girl wondering why "several of my friends" got ST free and I didn't despite being a 23-year customer. She said she had no promos available but would switch me to a second agent. Told him the same and he game me Showtime 4 months (who cares), $35 off each month (YAY!!), and FREE SUNDAY TICKET. 

Jackpot.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> No prob- the confirmation has changed compared to the past. It used to be simpler. Blame it on the pandemic as far as I'm concerned. Just like I barely use my room with my 4K receiver anymore. No 4K sports programming like in the past.


The loyalty phone number, what is it?

Rich


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> The loyalty phone number, what is it?
> 
> Rich


It probably won't work for you, you're ATT billing right? I'm still on legacy. I used the 800-824-9077. I always have success with no wait early in the morning (7ish).


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

codespy said:


> It probably won't work for you, you're ATT billing right? I'm still on legacy. I used the 800-824-9077. I always have success with no wait early in the morning (7ish).


That # is the winner !!!

Just called and she was able to add NFL ST Max Free !

(Glad I took it off 2 week ago) !!

Quick call only 5 min.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> It probably won't work for you, you're ATT billing right? I'm still on legacy. I used the 800-824-9077. I always have success with no wait early in the morning (7ish).


Yup, doesn't work. Oh well.

Rich


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the thread. I looked back in my emails and got one in April that said I would get ST MAX for free! Pretty pumped. Still showing $0.00 on my bill.


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

codespy said:


> I'm still on legacy.


What do you mean by this? I know a year, or so ago. I was forced to merge my Directv account to their ATT, while signing into my account on the Directv site.

I might have to call them, as today I was emailed, saying my next bill would be like almost $400, showing them charging me a one time fee for ST. Which I was told it would be 6 payments of $49. I might call them tomorrow. As seeing that email bothers me, and there's no way i am paying a single bill that high. I might give them a bit of **** about it. Never know.. they might offer me a bit cheaper. As I was told one thing, agreed on that, and now I get an email stating something different.. which is concerning to say the least.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

My best guess is look at the URL when you sign into your account. When you go to directv.com and sign in, does the URL switch over to att.com or does it stick with Directv.com/......... when you’re logged in? From my understanding based on other posts, the newer att.com DirecTV is quite different than the legacy DirecTV website when checking everything on your account.


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

codespy said:


> My best guess is look at the URL when you sign into your account. When you go to directv.com and sign in, does the URL switch over to att.com or does it stick with Directv.com/......... when you're logged in? From my understanding based on other posts, the newer att.com DirecTV is quite different than the legacy DirecTV website when checking everything on your account.


Haven't paid attention to the url. I know when i sign into my account on DTV site. I get get two options, use directv site for watching entertainment online, or go to ATT site, for account type stuff.

Which i just called them yesterday, as i get an error under "my services" on the ATT site. Making it impossible to see my DTV service, to make any changes. Currently i have to call them for changes. Overall very annoying, and stupid.


----------



## bsmithFX4 (Dec 7, 2006)

I called that 800-824-9077 number referenced above, and only had to wait about a minute for an agent. I said I was calling to try and save money by removing Sunday Ticket and wanted to see if there might be any other offers available that might lower my bill enough so that "I could afford to keep ST". After a minute she said that I could get ST Max for "100% off" (a.k.a FREE!). After she added that promo, she then also offered me $20 off my bill for 12 months! Glad I made the call!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

lilstone87 said:


> Haven't paid attention to the url. *I know when i sign into my account on DTV site. I get get two options, use directv site for watching entertainment online, or go to ATT site, for account type stuff*.
> 
> Which i just called them yesterday, as i get an error under "my services" on the ATT site. Making it impossible to see my DTV service, to make any changes. Currently i have to call them for changes. Overall very annoying, and stupid.


Then your account has been transitioned to AT&T. The AT&T website sucks and doesn't work a lot of the time.


----------



## heisman6183 (Jun 4, 2008)

heisman6183 said:


> So, I called today to cancel Sunday Ticket Max as I saw it on my account as ready to autorenew. I really confused the agent because she said I'm getting it for free, and confirmed that and added a note to my account. So that was a positive, no haggling for a deal this year!


So after calling to cancel auto renew for Sunday ticket and being told multiple times I was getting it for free, I was charged for the first installment on my bill today. Loyalty number here we come!


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> Then your account has been transitioned to AT&T. The AT&T website sucks and doesn't work a lot of the time.


Yeah I was forced to do that last year, as I tried to stay on the directv site. The site, literally gave me no option, other than convert over to the ATT site. All around stupid, and the ATT site sucks badly. The directv site setup I actually liked, and thought it worked very well. I think ATT was very stupid forcing this change on a lot of people.

However I was able to call the number listed above. I was asked my phone number, and one other account question. The lady was able to help me. Sadly she didn't want to remove my current ST order, just in case she couldn't add it back. However I am considering cancelling the ST, and seeing if they can add it back cheaper. As I have had to call them a couple times, since agreeing to a deal, because i was told one thing, and emailed info saying different. Making things a bit of a headache for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> My best guess is look at the URL when you sign into your account. When you go to directv.com and sign in, does the URL switch over to att.com or does it stick with Directv.com/......... when you're logged in? From my understanding based on other posts, the newer att.com DirecTV is quite different than the legacy DirecTV website when checking everything on your account.


Once again, CSR roulette pays off! I talked to a guy in Arizona and got the whole thing at no cost. And some credits to boot. Spent damn near an hour BSing with him and finally got it.

Rich


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I called back, and had ST removed. Oddly when I had the lady add it a week, or so ago, ST wasn't activated at that time. As the person I spoke with just a bit ago, said there was a pending order for it. Overall I find that odd. Also as I was getting off the phone, I asked if they were still having their free preview of NFL ST for week 1, like they do every year. The rep told me not that they were aware of. Hopefully.. That's just info not being passed along this year, due to the pandemic.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I talked to a rep from the Office of the President just this afternoon and asked him about the first week of ST and he said yes the first week is free to everyone.


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> I talked to a rep from the Office of the President just this afternoon and asked him about the first week of ST and he said yes the first week is free to everyone.


I figured it was.. just the rep I spoke with, wasn't aware of it. Overall the rep I spoke with didn't seem in the mood to talk much. As I just told the rep I wanted to remove it, as I just couldn't pay $300 this year for it. Which the reps reply was.. it's no different than last year. Which when I heard this, I was like you're right about the price not changing. However things do change on the customers side. I mean there's a pandemic still going on, and it has affected plenty of people's pockets. Overall his comment bothered me a bit, as it was far from friendly, the way it was said.

When I made the call, I originally was gonna have it removed, and once done. Ask the rep if they could see what was available to me, to see if there was a better deal, they could offer. I left that alone for now.. as that rep came off as someone who wasn't gonna be very helpful. So I will try to call them again, in the next couple days.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Received the email in April about getting NFLST for free. I called this afternoon and they had no record of it. But I was still offered Sunday Ticket for free. But Ch. 114 still says “No Information Available.” And there’s no record of it being added on my account online. Guess I’ll have to call again.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

shendley said:


> Received the email in April about getting NFLST for free. I called this afternoon and they had no record of it. But I was still offered Sunday Ticket for free. But Ch. 114 still says "No Information Available." And there's no record of it being added on my account online. Guess I'll have to call again.


If it ain't on your account you aren't getting it


----------



## poolguyh2o (Sep 28, 2007)

I called loyalty number at 866-595-2871. Am also an AT&T bundled customer with internet and phone.

Recommendation: Call during business hours as CSR told me domestic shifts end at 8 pm (MT).

I called to have my HBO Max removed. Without hesitation, she gave me another $35 credit (on top of the $40 I had) and free Sunday Ticket Max for the season.

It's hit or miss but I think DirecTV is reeling from lost subscribers. Also, Sunday Ticket this year is not as valuable due to no fans, COVID threat, and possible protesting of games from players.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

compnurd said:


> If it ain't on your account you aren't getting it


Well I'm about to find out if this is true or not. I was one of those that got the email that I would get NFL ST Max for free this year and it was listed on my account until I asked a rep from the Office of the President to verify I was actually going to get it for free. He checked and said yes I would be getting it for free. So yesterday I got my latest bill and it showed nothing about NFL Sunday Ticket along with charging me for the second time for MLB EI and hitting me with a $20.00 early termination for no explicable reason. So I called him back and got that straightened out and he checked NFL ST again and said it is listed in my account as getting it free. I told him it was no longer showing in my account and he asked where in my account did I see it before and I told him it was listed in my programming package right next to MLB EI earlier and then it disappeared. So he checked that and said well you are right it isn't listed there. So it is listed in my account somewhere that he can see but I can't. And where I could see it in my account previously it is no longer listed there. He assured me I would be getting it but if I don't get it to call him back after the first week and he would get it back for me. That is when I asked him about the first week being free for everyone. So then he said if I don't get it the second week to call him back.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

shendley said:


> Received the email in April about getting NFLST for free. I called this afternoon and they had no record of it. But I was still offered Sunday Ticket for free. But Ch. 114 still says "No Information Available." And there's no record of it being added on my account online. Guess I'll have to call again.


When I finally got the ST at no cost (I cannot force myself to type "free" in these situations) I did receive an almost immediate email verifying the transaction. I liked that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> If it ain't on your account you aren't getting it


OMG! Cracks me up every time he does that. LMAO once again.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

poolguyh2o said:


> I called loyalty number at 866-595-2871. Am also an AT&T bundled customer with internet and phone.
> 
> Recommendation: Call during business hours as CSR told me domestic shifts end at 8 pm (MT).
> 
> ...


You have to keep trying and trying. Killed me last year when I paid for it. Just because I didn't have the patience to keep trying. I don't think luck has anything to do with it, you just have to find the right CSR. I asked the last guy for his cell phone number, told him how rare it was to find someone who knew what he was doing...didn't get the number, bummer.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Well I'm about to find out if this is true or not. I was one of those that got the email that I would get NFL ST Max for free this year and it was listed on my account until I asked a rep from the Office of the President to verify I was actually going to get it for free. He checked and said yes I would be getting it for free. So yesterday I got my latest bill and it showed nothing about NFL Sunday Ticket along with charging me for the second time for MLB EI and hitting me with a $20.00 early termination for no explicable reason. So I called him back and got that straightened out and he checked NFL ST again and said it is listed in my account as getting it free. I told him it was no longer showing in my account and he asked where in my account did I see it before and I told him it was listed in my programming package right next to MLB EI earlier and then it disappeared. So he checked that and said well you are right it isn't listed there. So it is listed in my account somewhere that he can see but I can't. And where I could see it in my account previously it is no longer listed there. He assured me I would be getting it but if I don't get it to call him back after the first week and he would get it back for me. That is when I asked him about the first week being free for everyone. So then he said if I don't get it the second week to call him back.


This does not sound like it is gonna end well. I hope I'm wrong. I don't trust these people, did you save the original email?

Rich


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Called into "retention" using one of the numbers listed a few postings back.
Reached a person in Alabama who actually had to call me back since her system was down.
She did it and gave me a confirmation number and her id information as well concerning the free Max offer.
Of course the channel 114 authorization didn't confirm anything but I was able to log in on the Sunday Ticket mobile app so guess I'm good to go.
The mobile app yesterday said I wasn't authorized but I get splash screens of the coming soon etc. since she got me taken care of.
She was very nice and an overall nice experience for a change.
Damn shame what's going on with them.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> OMG! Cracks me up every time he does that. LMAO once again.
> 
> Rich


LOL It is the damn new yorker in me


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Just received an email listing the free Max on my account.
Charged and then credit on account so good to go.


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I wasn't sure if i should contact their support today, after last night's convo I had with a rep. However season is close, and I am someone who likes things in order, before the last minute. With that, I decided to try their chat on the ATT site.

I got connected with a nice guy, after waiting a few minutes. I told him I was interested in NFL ST, but not at $300 for the season. Told him I was curious if there was any offers available to me. He asked me to give him a minute to look, he replied back he was limited on what he could see, and offer. But wanted to help me, so he reached out to the NFL ST department, he called it. After that, he asked could they call me, to go over a offer for me. I said okay, and within a couple minutes, phone rang. The rep mentioned what I was calling about, and asked me to wait a minute, or two, while connecting me to someone who could help.

I ended up getting connected with a lady, she asked how could she help. I told her I was interested in NFL ST this year, however $300 for the season was a bit to much. So she said give her a minute to look at what she could offer me. She then asked me about a "order" on my account. Asking if i had a tech coming out. I told her no. She mentioned it being added back on the 25th. Which was the day I talked with another rep, and had my $60 discount re-added for another year. The rep said she needed to remove this order, to see what she could offer me. I told her that was fine.

I mentioned to her I had never heard of a "order" being placed on an account for a discount. Seemed she found it a bit odd as well. So after a minute, or two, she said I have some great news for you. I told her while laughing a bit, to share the news whenever. Which I knew from the way she said it, it was likely offering me ST for free for the season. I was correct. She also re-added the $60 for 12 months discount.

Overall a very nice lady rep, I did ask her what department she worked in, and she told me customer loyalty. I made sure to thank her, as she was easy to deal with. There wasn't any beating around the bush, you get with some reps. When I say that, I mean talking about your tv package, and such. Like some reps like to do, trying to get you to drop things off your package, to only save a couple dollars.


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone who has got ST free this year. If you're converted to the ATT site. If you go to "manage package" under your account overview page. On the manage package page. There's a clickable tab for "promos and discounts" does it show Sunday Ticket in there for anyone? 

Mine shows my expiring $60 discount for the 18th, and the new added $60 till september 12 2021. So that was added today. However i am a bit concerned about the ST Max being added for free. As i did get a email, which mentioned the discount, but not the sunday ticket.

Also on my "manage package" page. It shows ST Max, but shows a price of $395, mentioning auto renew as well. The lady today read me ST info, which she mentioned it wouldn't auto renew.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

lilstone87 said:


> Anyone who has got ST free this year. If you're converted to the ATT site. If you go to "manage package" under your account overview page. On the manage package page. There's a clickable tab for "promos and discounts" does it show Sunday Ticket in there for anyone?
> 
> Mine shows my expiring $60 discount for the 18th, and the new added $60 till september 12 2021. So that was added today. However i am a bit concerned about the ST Max being added for free. As i did get a email, which mentioned the discount, but not the sunday ticket.
> 
> Also on my "manage package" page. It shows ST Max, but shows a price of $395, mentioning auto renew as well. The lady today read me ST info, which she mentioned it wouldn't auto renew.


It always auto renews


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

compnurd said:


> It always auto renews


False. I had it last year. The guy told me it wouldn't auto renew this year, and it didn't. Never received any notice on a bill this year, and it never showed me being charged for it, on a upcoming bill. That would of happen at least on this months bill, never did.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

lilstone87 said:


> False. I had it last year. The guy told me it wouldn't auto renew this year, and it didn't. Never received any notice on a bill this year, and it never showed me being charged for it, on a upcoming bill. That would of happen at least on this months bill, never did.


Okie dokie


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rich said:


> This does not sound like it is gonna end well. I hope I'm wrong. I don't trust these people, did you save the original email?
> 
> Rich


Yes I did. You always have to keep any evidence along the way.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

lilstone87 said:


> Anyone who has got ST free this year. If you're converted to the ATT site. If you go to "manage package" under your account overview page. On the manage package page. There's a clickable tab for "promos and discounts" does it show Sunday Ticket in there for anyone?
> 
> Mine shows my expiring $60 discount for the 18th, and the new added $60 till september 12 2021. So that was added today. However i am a bit concerned about the ST Max being added for free. As i did get a email, which mentioned the discount, but not the sunday ticket.
> 
> Also on my "manage package" page. It shows ST Max, but shows a price of $395, mentioning auto renew as well. The lady today read me ST info, which she mentioned it wouldn't auto renew.


Mine just has my $30 discount when I click that page. Doesn't say Sunday Ticket though I've been assured multiple times I am getting it free. Which means it will be dark on week 2.


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> Mine just has my $30 discount when I click that page. Doesn't say Sunday Ticket though I've been assured multiple times I am getting it free. Which means it will be dark on week 2.


Yeah my promo/discount page, only shows my $60 discount, nothing NFL ST related. On the "Manage package" page. It shows NFL ST Max, with the cost of $395. This month bill auto pays tomorrow. Currently the bill is normal.

I will have to wait till week 2 to see if i still have access to ST. As channel 114, just stays black, clicking more info, doesn't say anything.

Overall i'm not to worried. As the lady today was from customer loyalty, they're pretty good at doing what they tell you. Worst case, i have to call them again. They will be able to see i called today(sept 4th), plus the $60 discount was processed today. So that helps me if there's any issue, in two weeks.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

On the "Manage package" page it did show NFL ST until about a month ago and then it disappeared but the rep from the Office of the President told me Thursday it shows on my account. He has told me that three different times over that last month and I would almost bet when week two starts my NFL ST channels are dark.


----------



## Grover4772 (Aug 20, 2019)

codespy said:


> After tuning to the channel, press info button, then select button on more info. The page will then load up. If authorized, page indicates 'You are authorized for this program.'


I tried that but get nothing that says I am authorized for this program but right after I talked to him I received an e-mail with Sunday Ticket Max at no charge and it shows up on my bill as no charge as well. I guess if for some reason in week two it goes Black it will not be a good day for AT%T.


----------



## lilstone87 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well this morning they sent me another email. Showing NFL ST Max charge for 395.94, with a Credit for the same amount. So it seems everything is good to go for me.


----------



## RobAirWaves (Oct 1, 2016)

I have the Choice package. Just called up today. Was surprised that they were working today as it 's Labor Day. I called the 800-824-9077 number. The best the rep could do was regular price for Max at $395 and the regular price for ST $295. all with 6 payments to get to those amounts. She did offer me $25/month off for a year as discounts on the reg programming. This was on top of the $45/mth off for 1 year that I got for calling in June for the regular programming. I had called in June to cancel the auto renewal of ST (which I got for free last year. They charged the full amount $295 and credited it back on the same statement 100% instantly) . So I'll call again the next 2 weeks to see if I can get free ST. She said to try again in a week or so. If no joy, on free ST then. I may just get the regular ST for $295 then. As I'm already getting $70 x 12 = $840 in credits off reg programming. I normally treat the credits as separate discounts that they give on reg programming. The #295 ST is actually offset by the $25 x 12 = $300 of credits. So in a way it would be free, compared to the cost that I was paying before I called today. But my reg programming costs is still high at $125 before today and now $100 after the $25 off. So I will try and get ST being special programming for free still - over the next weeks and see where I'm at. Keep trying, as you never know...


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

why would you call on Labor day when you know the "a' team is NOT WORKING? and I work in a call center and " had to volunteer" to work today>. the people working today only want to get through the day.. you want service you call on Tuesday or this week Wednesday.. and not monday where you solve a weekends worth of problems.. 
so if you called today YOU GOT WHAT YOU DESERVE... and no its LABOR day YOU SHOULD NOT BE CALLING IN . because YOU WANT THE DAY OFF.. well guess what so does that guy and he deserves it JUST AS MUCH AS YOU OR ANYONE ELSE..


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I just called too and got the "there are no ST offers available for you." I wasn't in the mood tonight to dance. That's when I started looking around and found this thread. It's good to read here that I do have a chance at getting free ST. I'm not exactly happy that I have a friend that the got the email but I didn't...especially when I've had Sunday Ticket for the last several years and I've been with DirecTV for at least 10 years. I'll try to use that as leverage this week.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Just called 800-824-9077 and asked for any ST offers available to me. Waited on hold about 8 mins and the CS person came back with a free ST MAX for the 2020 season w/no-auto renew.

After hanging up I checked my bill for Sept 2020 I noticed that D* had billed me for 1 of 6 ST charges for 2020 - which was not supposed to auto-renew (I called 2 months ago to confirm). I called back and the CS person fixed the ST billing AND gave me a $45/month discount for 12 months due to the billing problem. Wow.

FWIW - I've been a DTV customer since 1995, have the Choice package plus the Movies Extra Pack, am currently under contract for about another year, and had no active discounts.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Update: I just got off the phone with a CSR and was able to get NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free with a 3 minute phone call. I'm still shocked. DirecTV really overcharged me for everything last season/year so it was nice to get it free this year without any haggle or hassle.


----------



## MJs (Nov 16, 2006)

poolguyh2o said:


> I called loyalty number at 866-595-2871. Am also an AT&T bundled customer with internet and phone.
> 
> Recommendation: Call during business hours as CSR told me domestic shifts end at 8 pm (MT).
> 
> ...


Thanks for this and the number! I got a very nice lady from WV and she hooked me up with free Sunday Ticket Max and a $35 off a month for a year, I didn't even ask for that!. Super!!!!!


----------



## vinhmen (Feb 22, 2007)

Called 866-595-2871 (ATT account) and spoke with a very nice rep in Arizona. Said I had some friends who had received an email stating they would get Sunday Ticket for free, yet I as a loyal long-time customer had not. She checked the system while we chatted for about five minutes, and then told me I would get ST Max for no charge. My first call this year.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Called in for a buddy who subscribes to D* (He hates calling and dealing with customer service, so I have often done this for him in the past.) Got NFL Sunday Ticket MAX for free, plus a $45/12mo. discount. He has not called regarding any sort of regular package discounts in years, simply tries to get NFLST for free.


----------



## leadout_kv (Nov 4, 2006)

just got this email from dtv. well, free is free. ill take it. 

*Thanks for being a*
*DIRECTV customer!*
To show our appreciation, we've added 2020
NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX to your DIRECTV account-
at *no additional charge*.

You are now #SundayReady to enjoy the 2020
NFL SUNDAY TICKET season, which is scheduled to start
Sunday, September 13.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

My dad just got an email today too- free ST Max...


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

After reading so many posts about 800-824-9077 I decided to try it today. Talked with a nice lady in Boise. Told her I have been a customer since 2003 and just wanted to see if I was eligible for a discount on Sunday Ticket. She put me on hold a couple times because she had to check with some guy about something. Well, that guy was apparently busy so she told me she would call me back in an hour or so to tell me what they could offer me. She even verified my phone number. Foolishly, I thought she would actually call. End of story.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

codespy said:


> My dad just got an email today too- free ST Max...
> View attachment 30895


got that email today also, but i still got the email from last November and May saying the same thing


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

For those of you who got max, is the app working? I can’t seem to sign in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Just got the email saying I have NFLSTMax for free this season (after getting the email saying the same thing in April), in fact I got two! But still nothing on my account web site that confirms this (though I don’t have a Directv account page like I used to have; just the ATT version of the directv account which has much less info than the old directv page). So, maybe I’ve got it. Maybe I don’t.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Interesting. I never did get an email like others received here but if I go to my account management page, it does show NFLST Max for $0.00.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe the email went to SPAM/JUNK mail folder.


----------



## blemert (May 18, 2008)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> For those of you who got max, is the app working? I can't seem to sign in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


App is broken, same thing happened last year...


----------



## MJs (Nov 16, 2006)

Same here with the app.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

DTV sub since 1999.
Tried the 866 number, offer was continue my $20 off a month (which expires this month), no NFLST deals. Declined.
Tried the 800 number, offer was free NFLST Max and $20 off a month for a year. Accepted.
Thanks to all that post here, info is so important.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

Got the e-mail in April notifying me of free ST MAX for 2020. Went into the ST App this morning and it said I needed to subscribe to log-in. Called to verify and was told I’m good. Still free for 2020 however it won’t auto-renew next season. I’m curious if this is their way to curb the ST freebies and discounts that some or most of us have been afforded for many years?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

blemert said:


> App is broken, same thing happened last year...


App is working for me since this morning


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> For those of you who got max, is the app working? I can't seem to sign in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


App is working for me.


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

Called the 866 number, STMax for free... Thanks!


----------



## MJs (Nov 16, 2006)

App working NOW for me also, thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Just called the retention number. I was very polite, and the Retention CSR was very nice, and he added ST Max at no charge for 2020.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

joshjr said:


> App is working for me.


working now - wasn't initially.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

For those dealing with app issues, double check to make sure you've updated to the latest version. Other than that, let's hope for smooth sailing on the streaming app front. Usually they work a few bugs out during Week 4 of the preseason. But, you know...no preseason this year.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

JimAtTheRez said:


> Just called the retention number. I was very polite, and the Retention CSR was very nice, and he added ST Max at no charge for 2020.


What's your monthly bill? Do you have any discounts applied? Are you in a contract?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

itzme said:


> What's your monthly bill? Do you have any discounts applied? Are you in a contract?


All of those really have no bearing as much as people want to think it does


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

im sorry, but it been 2 years since I had ST, but how do get Sunday Ticket online? to watch on the computer , thanks

found it, need to clear out my cache in my browser


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

I received e mail a while back as well for free Sunday ticket. Called today to confirm if that was case and was told yes it was. When I go to channel 114 it does confirm that I’m all set for Sunday ticket. I do see my tow discounts are up next bill so will have to see if can re up those


----------



## RobAirWaves (Oct 1, 2016)

RobAirWaves said:


> I have the Choice package. Just called up today. Was surprised that they were working today as it 's Labor Day. I called the 800-824-9077 number. The best the rep could do was regular price for Max at $395 and the regular price for ST $295. all with 6 payments to get to those amounts. She did offer me $25/month off for a year as discounts on the reg programming. This was on top of the $45/mth off for 1 year that I got for calling in June for the regular programming. I had called in June to cancel the auto renewal of ST (which I got for free last year. They charged the full amount $295 and credited it back on the same statement 100% instantly) . So I'll call again the next 2 weeks to see if I can get free ST. She said to try again in a week or so. If no joy, on free ST then. I may just get the regular ST for $295 then. As I'm already getting $70 x 12 = $840 in credits off reg programming. I normally treat the credits as separate discounts that they give on reg programming. The #295 ST is actually offset by the $25 x 12 = $300 of credits. So in a way it would be free, compared to the cost that I was paying before I called today. But my reg programming costs is still high at $125 before today and now $100 after the $25 off. So I will try and get ST being special programming for free still - over the next weeks and see where I'm at. Keep trying, as you never know...


Update today 9.16.20 9.50 am I just called the Loyalty @ 1 800 824 9077 and asked the rep if they had any discounts on Sunday Ticket. The rep was based in Kentucky, a nice drawl you'all. I said some of my friends had been getting Max for Free. Bingo, whether it was that or just calling at the right time The nice rep said she can offer Max for free this season and no auto -renewal. On looking at my email confirmation for my account that they sent. The charged the full $395 and immediately credited the full amount back.. So I'm all set for the new NFL season.So I kept the full discounts of $70 off for 12 mths against my regular programming. So each year can be a good year, more often than not free or a big discount on ST Max. I like it...


----------



## mike1024 (May 17, 2016)

What is the app you all are talking about?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The NFL Sunday Ticket app.


----------



## jbeskow (Oct 25, 2008)

RobAirWaves said:


> Update today 9.16.20 9.50 am I just called the Loyalty @ 1 800 824 9077 and asked the rep if they had any discounts on Sunday Ticket. The rep was based in Kentucky, a nice drawl you'all. I said some of my friends had been getting Max for Free. Bingo, whether it was that or just calling at the right time The nice rep said she can offer Max for free this season and no auto -renewal. On looking at my email confirmation for my account that they sent. The charged the full $395 and immediately credited the full amount back.. So I'm all set for the new NFL season.So I kept the full discounts of $70 off for 12 mths against my regular programming. So each year can be a good year, more often than not free or a big discount on ST Max. I like it...


I called today and they said there are not any discounts. I've been with DirecTV since 2002. So you must have called at a good time.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

With all these posts of people trying to get ST for free I feel kind of bad. I never asked for it, never had it in the past and don't really want it but they gave it to me automatically.

Too bad I can't trade it for something like 6 months of EPIX.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Guesst925XTU said:


> With all these posts of people trying to get ST for free I feel kind of bad. I never asked for it, never had it in the past and don't really want it but they gave it to me automatically.
> 
> Too bad I can't trade it for something like 6 months of EPIX.


To be fair, when I (and several others) called, we weren't begging for free stuff. I politely asked if there was any promotions going on for ST for my account, which they typically offer every year. I didn't expect it for free. In the past (very few times), I got it for free, but they usually applied mutilple credits to offset the $416 cost for me over a span of 3-6-12 months, not a one time full credit.

You could've still refused to accept the free ST and they would accept your refusal and not activate it to your account. Maybe then it would have allowed other credits like 6 free months of Epix. I've done that in the past when they only offered like a $10 off for 6 months of ST. Sometimes I politely declined and called later to achieve a more desired outcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

codespy said:


> To be fair, when I (and several others) called, we weren't begging for free stuff. I politely asked if there was any promotions going on for ST for my account, which they typically offer every year. I didn't expect it for free.


Exact same thing for me. Yesterday I called and asked if I was eligible for any ST promotions and after a few seconds she said "great news you can get it for free this year!" Many other years I've called asking same thing and have been told no. I think it's truly a game of roulette both in terms of who answers the phone and the randomness of what promotions get activated to be offered to each customer.

All that said, when tuning to channel 114 to verify my ST is active, all I get is a black blank screen. But I assume I should see some sort of confirmation message. ST shows up on my online account and I got the order confirmation email yesterday, but I'm worried that channel 114 is blank. Do you think the games will work for me on Sunday?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

At the black screen hit your info button and then go into More Info. You should see the confirmation in there.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

codespy said:


> To be fair, when I (and several others) called, we weren't begging for free stuff. I politely asked if there was any promotions going on for ST for my account, which they typically offer every year. I didn't expect it for free. In the past (very few times), I got it for free, but they usually applied mutilple credits to offset the $416 cost for me over a span of 3-6-12 months, not a one time full credit.
> 
> You could've still refused to accept the free ST and they would accept your refusal and not activate it to your account. Maybe then it would have allowed other credits like 6 free months of Epix. I've done that in the past when they only offered like a $10 off for 6 months of ST. Sometimes I politely declined and called later to achieve a more desired outcome.


Agree im always nice to the rep and ask for "promos"

I have never threatened to cancel

I have been on that side of the phone before (for multiple other companies ) I know customer s can be a pain...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

When tuning to channel 114, you’ll get a x721 if not subscribed. If you are subscribed, on the HR2x series IRD’s, pressing select on ‘more info’ will take you to the next screen indicating you are authorized for the program/subscription. On the Genies/mini’s, the screen shows up a little differently for me. There is nothing other than ‘No information available’ when pressing select on more info.

What’s even more fun is if you tune to channel 100, the screen for ST tells you to tune to Ch 115, although no such channel exists. It’s been like that for weeks now. Another ATT oops.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

My Genie (HR54) and my mini (C61K) both show me as confirmed on the more info screen.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> My Genie (HR54) and my mini (C61K) both show me as confirmed on the more info screen.


That's weird, those are my models too. Nowhere does it say on the screen 'you are authorized for this program' like the 2x's do.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'll check out 114 again when I get home.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

codespy said:


> That's weird, those are my models too. Nowhere does it say on the screen 'you are authorized for this program' like the 2x's do.


Are you still through DTV or have you been migrated to AT&T. I'm on AT&T. Unfortunately.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Luckily I’m on legacy and not ATT. Would that really make a difference though, in what shows up on the screen?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

You wouldn't think so but here we are...


----------



## wxman (Jun 7, 2010)

Me too. I have zero interest in sports, and I'm already getting a discount for a year. This showed up on my bill. That's the only way I knew.



Guesst925XTU said:


> With all these posts of people trying to get ST for free I feel kind of bad. I never asked for it, never had it in the past and don't really want it but they gave it to me automatically.
> 
> Too bad I can't trade it for something like 6 months of EPIX.


----------



## RobAirWaves (Oct 1, 2016)

I've been with DTV since 2000. the 1st 10 years. I paid for ST. Thereafter, when I saw that many subscribers were getting it for free. I've played that game every year since. I always try and get discounts off reg programming, as a side issue. So each reps aim is to keep loyal customers, so they should give be giving up something such as ST or at least discounts off reg programming....


----------



## JKUCSMA (Sep 9, 2003)

I've been a customer since I sold my BUD and the best I could get was a 180.00 credit for 12 months, so I'm happy.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

You guys are having a lot better luck than I've had getting a deal. I've tried four times in four different ways in the last three weeks or so to get ST for free with no luck. I was told by a guy on chat I was eligible but he couldn't add it to my account for some reason, but all I had to do was call the 800-288-2020 number and they would add it. I called and was told I wasn't eligible. I asked how it's possible two people look at my account and get two different results, but I understand that she couldn't answer that. The last time I called I was denied again, but I did agree to a year of STARZ for $7/month. But of course that never happened either, but at least they didn't bill me for it even though I got an email confirming my subscription. How does that happen?

I checked channel 114 last Sunday and it showed I was all set for the year, but I'm wondering now if that was because ST was free last weekend.

Anyway, I give up. When my $40 monthly credit runs out in January I'll probably be making the switch to YTTV. I tried it earlier this year, and it's lacking some niceties that I'll miss, but I'll adjust.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I tried several times in several different ways and was unsuccessful.
Shelled out the 400 bucks.


----------



## Bobwhite (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, 22 year customer. I tried all week to get NFL ticket with chat, and the numbers posted here with no dice until Saturday, and was hooked up within 10 minutes. The only thing I can say is keep trying because I thought it wasn't going to happen this year. I was even willing to pay half the normal price if necessary, but not the $400 with COVID cancellation of the season always a possiblility. Good luck all.


----------



## longhorn23 (Jan 19, 2019)

Bobwhite said:


> Ok, 22 year customer. I tried all week to get NFL ticket with chat, and the numbers posted here with no dice until Saturday, and was hooked up within 10 minutes. The only thing I can say is keep trying because I thought it wasn't going to happen this year. I was even willing to pay half the normal price if necessary, but not the $400 with COVID cancellation of the season always a possiblility. Good luck all.


Which number did you use when they finally told you yes?


----------



## longhorn23 (Jan 19, 2019)

I WANT MORE said:


> I tried several times in several different ways and was unsuccessful.
> Shelled out the 400 bucks.


I also tried several times with multiple numbers with no luck and eventually just paid the $400 on sunday right around kickoff time. I got it for half off last year and free a few times before. I always at least got a $16 dollar discount at the very minimum but this time received 0 discounts and had to pay full price. I am a premier customer and a wireless customer and I pay extra for the movies extra and epix package. I am currently receiving a $35 and a $30 discount for 12 months plus a lifetime discount for $25 for combined wireless/directv and a $13 lifetime discount for HBO also for combined wireless/directv.

Right before I called on Sunday morning, I did notice that on my tv it gave me the option of activating Sunday Ticket for $69.99. Does anyone know what that price is for? Because Sunday ticket max is $65.99 x 6 payments.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

longhorn23 said:


> Right before I called on Sunday morning, I did notice that on my tv it gave me the option of activating Sunday Ticket for $69.99. Does anyone know what that price is for? Because Sunday ticket max is $65.99 x 6 payments.


Thats a one day pass to watch the games on that particular Sunday.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Today I got a snail-mail postcard reminding me I was getting NFL Sunday Ticket Max free this season (and including information about channel numbers, the NFL Sunday Ticket app, etc.). This is in addition to the snail-mail letter I got a few months ago originally telling me I would be getting it once the NFL season started.

No, I can't explain why they gave it to me free _and_ are desperate to tell me about it, while other subscribers aren't as lucky.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Here's the email I got:



> 2020 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX is on us!
> 
> Thanks for being a DIRECTV customer!
> To show our appreciation, we've added 2020 NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX to your DIRECTV account-at no additional charge.
> ...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I got it for FREE this year as well --REMINDER ---to all you Lucky Folks that got it for FREE 2020 --REMINDER-- You will NOW need to Call and Cancel by 08/2021 --Or you will be Paying Full Freight for your Free Gift -your enjoying today! ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNND that's on you --Miss the Window and REMINDER----NO refunds after the 2021 Football season Starts .


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

WestDC said:


> I got it for FREE this year as well --REMINDER ---to all you Lucky Folks that got it for FREE 2020 --REMINDER-- You will NOW need to Call and Cancel by 08/2021 --Or you will be Paying Full Freight for your Free Gift -your enjoying today! ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNND that's on you --Miss the Window and REMINDER----NO refunds after the 2021 Football season Starts .


We'll see...

I got same exact email as TRP in post #222. Nowhere do I see any cancellation warnings.

Also on my paper bill there is absolutely no mention of _anything_ ST related.

I do understand the cancellation requirement on their specific sports packages which the customer _actually_ *orders*. (Been that way as long as I can remember.)

Good luck them trying to collect on us who *never* ordered it w/o any official warning from them ahead of time!

In other words, they better send an official reminder at some point if they're gonna try to pull that.

Far as I'm concerned, last line of the email says it all.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> We'll see...
> 
> I got same exact email as TRP in post #222. Nowhere do I see any cancellation warnings.
> 
> ...


Hope Springs eternal -RIMINDER --this NOW AT&T --LOL


----------



## miguel29 (Sep 17, 2016)

Received a email on the Wednesday before week 1 reminding me of NFLSTmax free (received 3 other reminders between feb-aug)and in the fine print it says “NFLST subscription will not automatically renew” Was also on the phone in early summer with them and when the CSR was looking at my account he said -“you have STMax free and you won’t have to call in and cancel next year it won’t renew”.


----------



## BigTuna (Aug 17, 2016)

Tried to get it free yesterday, no dice. Long time subscriber etc etc but no love. I did discover that if you have multiple loyalty discounts active on your account, it may limit your qualifications for more. I had them take off an expiring $10 monthly credit and then they were able to add a $40 off for 12 months on top of a $50 I already had. I just hate the inconsistency of loyalty offers.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

BigTuna said:


> Tried to get it free yesterday, no dice. Long time subscriber etc etc but no love. I did discover that if you have multiple loyalty discounts active on your account, it may limit your qualifications for more. I had them take off an expiring $10 monthly credit and then they were able to add a $40 off for 12 months on top of a $50 I already had. I just hate the inconsistency of loyalty offers.


Totally agree with the inconsistency. I've tried several times in the last month and got offered several things, but never ST. Even accepted an offer of STARZ for 12 months at $7 and they never flipped the switch on it, even though I received an email confirming it. Not surprising I guess. I give up.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I called the 2020 number and got a really nice rep who said she was in Florida. I had a $65 monthly credit expire and asked if there was any way to get it back. While she was checking she initiated a lot of small talk (weather, pandemic, etc). She eventually said she could get me $60 credit for a year. I got greedy. I asked if maybe there was a way get $65 (to get my monthly below $100) and after more chit chat she said she could give me the removal of a $10 receiver fee. Now I’m $5 ahead, but again I got greedy. I asked if I was eligible for any Sunday Ticket Max promos, and she fairly quickly said Yes! My channel 114 says I’m set! My recent transactions online seem to be all that I was promised. I’m so glad I called.


----------



## BigTuna (Aug 17, 2016)

So I tried one more time and called the 2020 number. Got right to the point, am I eligible for any ST Max promotions. A few minutes later, I was offered Max for $107. They reversed the $293 ST charge an added this promo. Received confirmation with the billing details. Keep trying everyone, I made 3 calls to 3 different numbers. I think the key is to ask about Max promos, not just ST. Good luck.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

i wonder what there going to do with the sunday ticket once the contract runs out. i see more subscribers leaving if they don't renew it. since it's about to end


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Two more years. DIRECTV will need to rely on their other strengths.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

James Long said:


> Two more years. DIRECTV will need to rely on their other strengths.


hopefully AT&T will have directv off loaded then to someone that knows the pay t.v. business and customer service as well. if they don't renew the sunday ticket then i see more subs leaving


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I Just can't see the cable cos having NFL ST. 

It's bad enough comcrap compresses all their channels down to 720p . And they have to do 4K via IP ..

How would they handle NFL ST ... 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> How would they handle NFL ST ...


Very poorly.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Very poorly.


they will say we want easier blackouts as doing it like directv is to hard.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

James Long said:


> Two more years. DIRECTV will need to rely on their other strengths.


Its the main selling point why people get dtv. So will be interesting to see what happens if they don't renew the contract


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

If for some random reason D* did not get NFL ticket I still would not get cable video . 

They are horific and sports are un watchable 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone else get ANOTHER email just now stating they are getting ST for free?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RVD26 said:


> Anyone else get ANOTHER email just now stating they are getting ST for free?


Yes I did.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

O yea I got it too !! 

It was already free 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep- arrived in my inbox at 2:07pm CST today. It might have been just a friendly reminder in case I forgot.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Free Free ... Free Free, Free Free.


----------

